# Large workshop queries



## Amorphous15 (28 Jun 2020)

Hia,

So as part of a purchase of a new house and land I am looking to build a substantial 2000sqft workshop.

Why so big ask? Well, 

1: I'll be building 
Shepard's huts that will be going to another part of the property to start a camping business.

2: I want to rent out three further Bench's to local makers full time and also incorporate short courses for maybe 5-10 students at a time.

3: I want a big shop. Because.

So my initial thoughts are to buy a used steel frame structure and clad it in a local wood like Doug fir etc. I have access to three phase but I want to know what your thoughts are on pricing. Any input or suggestions would be great. I really just need some input from people that have done it before on things I might have overlooked My initial budget is 50k but can go higher.

Cheers


----------



## Trevanion (28 Jun 2020)

You seem very confident about building the shed, but have you got planning permission?

Also, you'd be surprised how small 2000sqft will feel once you start putting stuff and people in there, punching over 6000sqft and could still do with more room.


----------



## Amorphous15 (28 Jun 2020)

The architect is working on it as we speak. As it brings employment it helps when building projects like this



> Also, you'd be surprised how small 2000sqft will feel once you start putting stuff and people in there, punching over 6000sqft and could still do with more room.



I can probably go bigger, it's just dependant on cost/Vs benefit. But I do agree bigger tends to be better.


----------



## deema (28 Jun 2020)

I would suggest that you get a fully galvanised frame (hardly any addition to a painted frame) and clad with it insulated composite panels. It will work out cheaper, I looked at your proposed route when I built mine. The actual building was the cheapest bit! 
Think of roller shutter door(s) (make sure you an back a lorry in through it.....at a minimum a 7.5tonner.......ask me how I know.......my door is 100mm too short) I’d go for electrically actuated with additional interlocked bolts for security. At least one pedestrian access door (you might need 2 depending on layout / fire regs) with mutilocks all around. 
Add as many insulated roof lights as possible and have the inside surfaces white. Factor getting proper lighting, including emergency exit lighting. You will need certified extraction on any machines if your renting out benches. You will need a surfaced vehicle access suitable for deliveries plus parking. Depending on how far away the 3ph is factor in at least £10K for 100A/ phase connection. You will need a distribution board and a certified electrical installation. 

Add in an alarm, exterior illumination, building regs as it’s an industrial building, insulation in the floor etc etc. I suggest you need to be thinking of circa £50 / sqfoot build costs as a minimum. I built mine circa 3 years ago.


----------



## MikeG. (28 Jun 2020)

Steady on chaps...there's a bit of jumping-the-gun going on. You can't describe the sort of workshop the chap should build without knowing something about where it is. If it is in the curtilage of a Listed Building, in a Conservation Area, or in a National Park, an AONB or a World Heritage Site, then a pressed metal box is going to be inadmissable. There are plenty of other circumstances in which it would be inappropriate.


----------



## deema (28 Jun 2020)

Your right Mike for those type of areas. In that case make sure you’ve got I think it’s a hectare call it an agricultural building and do what ever you want without worrying about planning! The madness of the system we live in! After 6 months apply for change of use with lots of employment Opportunities a wind generator or two plus a bio fuel heater and your good to go! A couple of years later, now it’s brown land apply for change if use to dwelling, sell up and build another!


----------

